# Kayak Storage



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I pulled the kayak down from below the eves the other day. While that is a great place to store it for the winter it is more work than it is worth in the summer. The plan is to just store it on the ground out of the way in the yard with a tarp over it.

My question is: Is it okay to just store it on the cart, or should I take it off the cart to store?


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Northernfisher said:


> I pulled the kayak down from below the eves the other day. While that is a great place to store it for the winter it is more work than it is worth in the summer. The plan is to just store it on the ground out of the way in the yard with a tarp over it.
> 
> My question is: Is it okay to just store it on the cart, or should I take it off the cart to store?


 Should be supported on both ends and center. They will warp.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

HemlockNailer said:


> Should be supported on both ends and center. They will warp.


So take it off the cart and store it on the ground. Got it.

Thanks,


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you have a hoist? My dad and I store our Jacksons year round on hoists in the barn. Out of the way and it takes only a couple of minutes to get them down.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Dubllung4 said:


> Do you have a hoist? My dad and I store our Jacksons year round on hoists in the barn. Out of the way and it takes only a couple of minutes to get them down.


I have a hoists that I use for under the eves in the winter etc. It works but it is far easier to just store it on the ground out of the way where it is out of site. Maybe if I put an electric winch on the hoist. (okay I am getting lazy)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/storage-hanger.589336/#post-6286223

It is not bad but not as easy as just rolling out of the way.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Try some cradles on some sawhorses. My son's SOT is flat enough to store upside down on sawhorses just like I do with the canoe. Cover it up with a tarp to protect from UV
303 really helps protect and restore plastic


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

fisheater said:


> Try some cradles on some sawhorses. My son's SOT is flat enough to store upside down on sawhorses just like I do with the canoe. Cover it up with a tarp to protect from UV
> 303 really helps protect and restore plastic


Why not just put it on the ground?

I did stop at Lowes last night and spent almost $7 to buy 1/2 inch PVC to build a frame to keep the tarp from forming puddles if it rains. I just put one in the support where the mast goes, if you put a sail on it, and a tee on top and ran pipe to the front and back with elbows and down legs for support. It seems to work fine. (total cost about $22 with the tarp and PVC)

I put the green side of the tarp up and it is fairly well camouflaged against the trees. A few rocks should keep the tarp from blowing in the wind. (Cheap and easy)


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> Why not just put it on the ground?
> 
> I did stop at Lowes last night and spent almost $7 to buy 1/2 inch PVC to build a frame to keep the tarp from forming puddles if it rains. I just put one in the support where the mast goes, if you put a sail on it, and a tee on top and ran pipe to the front and back with elbows and down legs for support. It seems to work fine. (total cost about $22 with the tarp and PVC)
> 
> I put the green side of the tarp up and it is fairly well camouflaged against the trees. A few rocks should keep the tarp from blowing in the wind. (Cheap and easy)


Nothing wrong with storing it on the ground if that is how you prefer to do it. I prefer to be off the dirt, although every year I find it on the dirt a couple of times due to wind.
Just curious, since you are in the Tri-Cities. Do you fish the Tittabawasse much? I fish the Flint, because I am from Oakland County, but the Titt has always interested me.
Tight lines


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

I built a pair of these out of PVC and seat belt strapping....
Supports kayak great! Nice height to work on kayak when needed.
Folds up for traveling, or storing and/or hanging on wall in off season.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

crittrgittr said:


> I built a pair of these out of PVC and seat belt strapping....
> Supports kayak great! Nice height to work on kayak when needed.
> Folds up for traveling, or storing and/or hanging on wall in off season.
> View attachment 314955
> ...


Schedule 40 or Schedule 80?

Diameter?

One or two stands per kayak?

Great idea.


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Northernfisher said:


> Schedule 40 or Schedule 80?
> 
> Diameter?
> 
> ...


2" Diameter, Schedule 40 and 2 - racks per Kayak.
(each rack is just over 4' long)
Holds my Jackson - "Big Rig" just fine.
Built high enough that, I can back my pickup up to them and slide it right in/out,
without any lifting.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

crittrgittr said:


> 2" Diameter, Schedule 40 and 2 - racks per Kayak.
> (each rack is just over 4' long)
> Holds my Jackson - "Big Rig" just fine.
> Built high enough that, I can back my pickup up to them and slide it right in/out,
> without any lifting.


Would this work for a material build list?
6 lengths - 10 ft 2" pipe
8 elbows - 2 "
8 caps - 2 "
4 3/8 by 5" bolts and nuts

Seat belt strapping.

Where did you find the seat belt strapping. 

I come up with about $70.00 plus the strapping.


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Northernfisher said:


> Would this work for a material build list?
> 6 lengths - 10 ft 2" pipe
> 8 elbows - 2 "
> 8 caps - 2 "
> ...



Equip. list looks good.

The strapping I used is actually from a boat trailer - winch strap.
You might be able to go to a car junkyard and get some seat belt material?

Walmart sells these...
https://www.walmart.com/ip/CURT-Win...5035&wl11=online&wl12=140159115&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Ratchet straps would work just fine.


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Northernfisher...

Checked the racks today... my PVC is only 1-1/4", Sch.40. (not 2")
Might help cut down on your cost.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

crittrgittr said:


> Northernfisher...
> 
> Checked the racks today... my PVC is only 1-1/4", Sch.40. (not 2")
> Might help cut down on your cost.


Thanks- I thought 2 " was a little big - but hey if it works. It would save about $ 20.00 to go to 1 1/2"

Edit:

I did think that if you did it as 2 ", made it one piece rather than 2, and used tees rather than elbows you could use it as rod storage as well as storing the kayak. ( or two piece it you have two piece rods)


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Last winter our pair of SOT’s were on their sides in the trailer covered with tarps. Some winters they are in the basement one on top of the other, on sawhorses. Manufacturer suggests storing them on their sides. Rotomoulded. Maybe that is stronger? Some summers they are out in the trailer, but always covered to keep sun off of them. Feel Free Moken 10’s.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Today we put some ca$h down on an enclosed 6x12 aluminum trailer. Will be here next week. Still not commited to buy it. I have never pulled one. Kayaks
could stay in that indefinitely. Maybe mount some hooks on the side walls. Plywood inside might be too thin to take a screw. Yaks are 50 lbs. We hope to go and fish around the launch at St Ignace this next trip. Dunk some crawlers.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

A question for you kayakers. This trailer we r considering has three eights inch plywood in the sidewalls. I want to use J hooks on the inside walls to keep the kayaks up and out of the way to open the floor up for us hauling other items on our trips. The kayaks are 50 pounds apiece. Is 3/8’s plywood too thin to take and hold a screw. I don’t want the yaks
crashing down and breaking items below.


----------

